# Know What?



## sexmi (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been married for 2 years and since we got married things have been lacking in the sex department. In the beginning I thought maybe I had a very aggressive sex drive then I realized he doesn't have one at all. He tried to say that he is not happy with his appearance as a reason why but I love my husband and he still looks as sexy as the day we met not to mention I didn't marry him because of his looks. I love making love to him but it seems as if we may have sex once or twice a month. I have mentioned it several times but he always has an excuse. The sad part is I know my husband loves me and trys to make our marriage work. We have a strong friendship/relationship but how do I bring excitement back into our bedroom. I don't want a divorce and don't beleive in divorce but I don't want to feel as if I need to go outside my marriage for satisfaction. I also hate feeling like I am not attractive because he doesnt want to make love to me. I feel as if I am pawing at him for sex and it makes me feel bad but I am not satisfied either so how do I get the results I need. Help me find my husband sex drive! What do I do?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

First, if it's that bad insist he see a doctor to rule out any physical complaints. If there is nothing physical going on, then it's time to sit down and talk. You say he's trying to make the marriage work, but this is a big part of marriage and the excuses need to stop.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

What, if anything, has changed from 2 years ago? 

Could be any number of things: 

*Hormonal*: a dive in his testosterone levels- is he tired, worn out all the time, stressed? 


*Physical Ed* of some sort depending on his health/age, 

*Relationship related *-what is happening outside of the bedroom, any resentment, problems? 

*Performance Pressure related *, maybe he feels pressured by your higher drive , you mentioned his concern about his own appearance -maybe performance also? 

*Attraction related *, have you changed in appearance from the beginning of the relationship when things were Hot -if they were? 
or 

*PORN* could also be a culprit, some guys get addicted and secretly use this unbeknownst to their women. 

What do you think - have you talked to him ?


----------

